# filter media for a hob whisper 10 ?



## bopper20 (Mar 14, 2005)

hi, I currently use the package thing that contains charcoal - which I understand
can remove nutrients from the water. any suggestions for replacing it with something else?
thank you.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd just remove the characol from the packages and run just the white filter pads.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you have the sealed type with the charcoal in the bags, or just the bio bags with separate charcoal pouches? If you have the sealed ones, you could just buy a box of the regular ones and set the charcoal aside.

Some people have substituted filter floss for the bio bags, but you have to be very careful with that since I've heard of a few cases of the floss causing the filter to overflow all over your floor.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i was looking for a post similar to this. i was told floss. but im wondering what would be considered floss? just the white cotton batten type material, or floss floss, thats actually labeled floss. would either one work as good? i'll be receiving my fluval 304 this week and would like to start the same non-carbon system. 

thanks for the post bopper20, i just dont want to crowd the forums with duplicate topics.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Plain old floss from any fabric dept. works just as well as the more expensive filter floss, and a bag will last for years and years.....

Just to be sure to get the plain old floss used for stuffing pillows or toys (the cheapest they carry) and that it's not treated or labeled "fire resistant".


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

sweet! thanks, thats so much cheaper than buying carbon filters all the time. tetratec, my HOB, just changed their filter material i think, and it totally sucks. falls apart in about 2 weeks. carbon falling all over the place.


----------



## stvolkers (Jan 3, 2005)

I put a sponge in the top and bioballs below. The only need to clean the sponge.


----------

